
Hyperledger’s Behlendorf: 2018 Will Bring Breakthrough Blockchain Developments - ronwen
https://bitcoinmagazine.com/articles/hyperledgers-behlendorf-2018-will-bring-breakthrough-blockchain-developments/
======
mtgx
_Permissioned_ blockchain technology?

